# كيف تجعل فتاه تحبك بجنون ........خدمات ببلاش



## وطني (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*



كيف تثير اعجاب فتاااه !!!؟!؟!؟........ 

1 ـ أذا كانت البنت حنونة وعطوفة :ـ 
فاقتل أبويك لكي تصبح يتيما...وبالتالي تستثير عطفها وحنانها. 

2 ـ اذا كانت قوية وشرسة :ـ 
فاحضر عصا قوية وانشرها حتى تكاد ان تنكسر..... 

اذهب بالعصا المعنية وانتظر امام باب مدرستها حتى موعد خروجها.... 

أول ما تظهر البنت من باب المدرسة اضرب راسك بالعصا ( التي تكاد ان تنكسر) ودعها تنكسر على راسك...واصرخ بصوت عــــالي :ـ 

فينك ياااا راااامبو ...انا وراك والزمن طويل..! 


3 ـ اذا كانت البنت مدمنة دراسة (دحيحه!) :ـ 

فأضرب اخوك الصغير ضربا مبرحا .. بحجة انه لا يفقه شيئا في معادلة المفاعل الذري!!!!! 

============================== ======= 

كيف تجذب عقل الفتاة :ـ 

1 ـ أذا كان عقلها من حديد...فالحل هو المغناطيس 

2 ـ اذا كان عقلها خشب.. فاعتبر نفسك مسمار..وحاول انك تنشب بعقلها.. 

=========================== 

كيف تتخلص من فتاه!!!

1 ـ اذا كانت البنت عنيدة :ـ فراهنها على انها ما تقدر تعيش من غيرك! 

2 ـ اذا كانت البنت بتحبك :ـ..قولها انك بتلاقيلها واحد احسن منك يستاهلها.. 

3اذا كانت مؤدبه جدا فهمها انك خمورجى و بتاع كباريهات 

4 ـ اذا كانت بنت حساسه اوى اضربها بالقلم و اضحك




​*


----------



## JOJE (1 نوفمبر 2009)

يلهوووووووووووي
 ييعني هي دي اخرتها تعملو فينا كدا
 ماشي يا ايهاب


----------



## سامح روماني2 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه جميل جدا يا ايهاب والرب يعوض تعب محبتك 
​


----------



## twety (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*ياساتر من الاولاد*
*ملكوش فى الطيب صحح*


----------



## tena.barbie (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

كل دى طرق بتخترعوها  يا ساتر عليكوا, الطيب أحسن هههههههههههههههه

جميل ميرسى ليك جدا


----------



## bent yasoo3 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*هههههه ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## لوكي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

عايز تفهمنى يا ايهاب ان سامح كاتب ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*انت كده هتخلي البنات تكره الولاد بجنون*
*ههههه*

*خصوصا افكار التخلص منها*
*يا ساتر على الحقد الطبقى هههه*

*ميرسى *


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ياااااااااه صحيح الشباب دول بيخترعوا حاجات ماشى 
هههههههههههههه ميرسى لك كتير يا ايهاب 
دالمسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (6 نوفمبر 2009)

لالالالالالالالالالالالا

احنا أذكى من كده بكتير

الحاجات دى متأثرش معانا​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ده الشباب دول هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى


----------



## Kiril (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

ايه ده هذا ظلم

انتم يا شباب مش بيعجبكم حاجه خالص هههههههه


----------



## gtx (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين​


----------



## حجر الزاويه (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههه  الله الله على النصايح 

اللى يعيش ياما يشوف


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه
شكرا على النصائح​


----------

